# "Home Depot Build Challenge" v2: BUILD PHASE IS OFFICIALLY OVER



## Randy (Aug 27, 2013)

*The "HOME DEPOT BUILD CHALLENGE" v2*

*The Rules*


No price limit, but "in the spirit of the competition", try to keep all entries below $100
The guitar must be playable and tunable
The guitar can be of any design (any number of strings, any body shape, guitar or bass, etc.)
No professional builders (anybody who takes money in exchange for luthiery work)
ALL PARTS AND MATERIALS must come from Home Depot (or similar retail store) with the possible exception of:
Tuning machines
Pickups
Pots, wiring, jacks & switches
Fretwire
Select repourposed materials (ie: pallets, cans, paper, etc.)

Everything else is wide open, and you can use or acquire whatever tools needed to complete the build.
*Be creative and have fun with it!*

*Cheating or trying to skirt the rules will damage your chances of getting votes and, in extreme cases, will result in disqualification.
*
*Dates*

Due to popular request, this will be a *90 day contest*. That means the contest starts *September 1st, 2013* and all enteries must be in and completed by *November 30th, 2013*.

After that, all completed builds will head to the polls.

*How to Enter*

Post your construction thread in the "Luthier's section", provide a link to it in this thread, and your name will be added to the list.

*Judging and Prizes*

A second thread and poll with all qualifying builds will go up, and the polls will be open for one week. When the polls close, the contestant with the most votes wins. Simple.

This competition is primarily for bragging rights. The winning entry will also be featured ("stickied") in the appropriate forum, where you can be showered with praise (as well as whatever else seems appropriate )




*Contestants:* _Updated 9/3/2013_

1.) XxJoshxX - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...xjoshxxs-2013-home-depot-challenge-build.html

2.) RV350ALSCYTHE - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...079-home-depot-build-challenge-v2-rv-ff8.html

3.) Just A Box - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ce-2013-home-depot-build-boden-cl7-100-a.html

4.) monte0930 - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ot-build-challenge-2013-prs-pieced-scrap.html

5.) AndrewG716 - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/248172-home-depot-build-andrewg716.html

6.) BlackMastodon - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...t-build-challenge-2013-im-losing-my-head.html

7.) sage - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...g-gas-inexpensive-way-i-hope.html#post3725011

8.) callankirk - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...uild-challenge-2013-keepin-low-pic-heavy.html


----------



## SD83 (Aug 27, 2013)

2 questions: 
a) Does it have to be a guitar or are basses also allowed?
b) "All parts and materials" includes the wood, right? Just wondering, because all you get at any kind of Home Depot in Germany is fir or bangkirai. And plywood. Is that different in the States or is that part of the challenge? (A dead fruit tree from a friends garden does not count as "repurposed material", does it?  )


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2013)

SD83 said:


> 2 questions:
> a) Does it have to be a guitar or are basses also allowed?



The "can be of any design" part is supposed to qualify basses. 

I'll add that in there.



SD83 said:


> b) "All parts and materials" includes the wood, right? Just wondering, because all you get at any kind of Home Depot in Germany is fir or bangkirai. And plywood. Is that different in the States or is that part of the challenge? (A dead fruit tree from a friends garden does not count as "repurposed material", does it?  )



Good question.

The point is to build it using things like plywood, 2x4s, etc. HOWEVER wood from a dead tree could qualify as "repurposed materials", so long as it's not being used as a back handed way of using exotic lumber in the competition.

The main goal is to make something resembling a guitar, using non-traditional guitar materials, improvisation and creativity. 

I want to keep this fun and open ended, but using creative excuses to justify using mahogany, maple, walnut, alder, etc. as materials will result in disqualification. 

When in doubt, ask.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a bunch of mahogany wall molding from an office my dad and I took apart. Does that count as re purposed?

EDIT: do stuff like pickups and tuners count in the budget?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 27, 2013)

So, my home depot has poplar, which i would like to use a little bit of, but there is a woodcraft store that sells poplar in muchh thicker pieces and has better quality wood, as long as im not using exotic woods, would it be okay to use the woodcraft poplar?


----------



## ihunda (Aug 27, 2013)

Just to check but the guitar doesn't have to be made of wood, right?


----------



## Mvotre (Aug 27, 2013)

damn, last year (was last year?) I bought a lot of stuff but never started the build. I'm in!


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I have a bunch of mahogany wall molding from an office my dad and I took apart. Does that count as re purposed?
> 
> EDIT: do stuff like pickups and tuners count in the budget?



Depends on what it is and how you're using it. 

The main goals for the guitar (other than to be finished and be playable) are for them to look "good" (deliberately left to interpretation) but also look like they've been kinda frankenstein'd together using assorted materials. 

If you're using some obvious stuff, like pieces of mahogany molding (which they actually do sell at big box hardware stores) then it definitely fits the spirit of the competition. If you're using 2 inch thick pieces of lumber that would be totally indistinguishable from a real mahogany body blank, then no.

Pickups and tuners are technically considered part of the budget, but that's mostly because the competition is supposed to push improvisation. Like it says in the actual rules there's no hard and fast "price ceiling" but you could definitely find tuners, bridges and pickups that'll still leave a lot of the budget intact.



XxJoshxX said:


> So, my home depot has poplar, which i would like to use a little bit of, but there is a woodcraft store that sells poplar in muchh thicker pieces and has better quality wood, as long as im not using exotic woods, would it be okay to use the woodcraft poplar?



No Woodcraft. Opens up too many holes. 

No poplar unless you're getting it from Home Depot or similar. See above.



ihunda said:


> Just to check but the guitar doesn't have to be made of wood, right?



Does not. Actually,_ I'd _personally prefer seeing a non-wood guitar.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 27, 2013)

the thickest i have of them are about half inch. and I'll probably use them for a neck.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2013)

Some inspiration:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...vised-instruments-thread-cigar-box-etc-2.html

And the original contestants:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/94798-im-goin-home-depot.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/85810-aysakhs-home-depot-buildstory.html


----------



## ferret (Aug 27, 2013)

Randy said:


> The point is to build it using things like plywood, 2x4s, etc. HOWEVER wood from a dead tree could qualify as "repurposed materials", so long as it's not being used as a back handed way of using exotic lumber in the competition.



What? You're saying you won't believe I have ebony and koa trees in my back yard? 

What about off-the-shelf nuts or bridges? Just to clarify, as I saw you mention bridge in one post, but it's not listed in the OP.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2013)

ferret said:


> What about off-the-shelf nuts or bridges? Just to clarify, as I saw you mention bridge in one post, but it's not listed in the OP.



Those aren't necessarily against the rules but, as I've said, creativity is really key to winning this thing. In the previous contest, Troy used a factory bridge but he changed it up by cutting two up to make the 9 string bridge on his guitar. It's not a requirement but, you know, something to keep in mind.

If anybody's concerned with making something that they want to actually get significant use out of, one option would be to use more improvised materials for the the competition (ie. pine nut, etc.) and just leave enough room to refit it for something finished later.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 27, 2013)

Would it be okay if I went to the Re-store (store where people donate old building supplies; i.e. old doors, fans, unused tiles, chairs, etc) and bought a door or something to hack up?


----------



## Suitable (Aug 27, 2013)

Does Bunnings or Masters in Australia count?


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Would it be okay if I went to the Re-store (store where people donate old building supplies; i.e. old doors, fans, unused tiles, chairs, etc) and bought a door or something to hack up?



Yeah, that fits.



Suitable said:


> Does Bunnings or Masters in Australia count?



Not familiar with those but googling, they look to be fine.


----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd be happy to volunteer as a judge.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 28, 2013)

I would love to compete. But I must see what the budget allows for a guitar, that in all probability wouldn't be very playable...


----------



## TDR (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I was going to start a second build anyway... I'm in! Will have to think about what materials I can get from masters/bunnings and put a thread up


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 28, 2013)

Geeeeeentlemeeeeeeeeen...

START!
YOUR!
BANDSAWS!


----------



## Suitable (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmmm.... Merbau, Blue gum and .... It is then


----------



## tmo (Aug 28, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I have a bunch of mahogany wall molding from an office my dad and I took apart. Does that count as re purposed?
> 
> EDIT: do stuff like pickups and tuners count in the budget?



Hi, like muffin, I have two solid wood doors available for guitar building. I bet they're mahogany... though I am not sure that I'll enter this competition because of available time for it, this is a nice challenge.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 28, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Geeeeeentlemeeeeeeeeen...
> 
> START!
> YOUR!
> BANDSAWS!


If I don't see a guitar made of Brazilian MDF then we are going to have a problem.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 28, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Geeeeeentlemeeeeeeeeen...
> 
> START!
> YOUR!
> BANDSAWS!





BlackMastodon said:


> If I don't see a guitar made of Brazilian MDF then we are going to have a problem.



SPALTED brazilian MDF.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh! Also, left over carbon from a previous build...fair game?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 28, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Oh! Also, left over carbon from a previous build...fair game?


 
Is that carbon available in a Home Depot (or similar) local shop or only in a specialised one?

If you had to special order it on the web or in a specialized shop, IMO, it wouldn't be in the spirit of the contest.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 28, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Is that carbon available in a Home Depot (or similar) local shop or only in a specialised one?
> 
> If you had to special order it on the web or in a specialized shop, IMO, it wouldn't be in the spirit of the contest.



Probably not lol got it off ebay for surprisingly really cheap lol the epoxy resin was from home depot if I remember right? Just checkin anyways, I was gonna use it as a skin for the fretboard since the wood probably wouldn't be hard enough. I plan on actually using this monstrosity for a while lol


----------



## monte0930 (Aug 28, 2013)

Definately would like to get in on this. I have built a couple of kit guitars, and refinished a few guitars for friends, but would now like to get into building my own guitars, and I think this competition looks like a great jumping in point!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 28, 2013)

How about modding a bridge like what troy did for his 9 string?

EDIT:Could i start gluing up pieces for my body already?


----------



## Randy (Aug 29, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> How about modding a bridge like what troy did for his 9 string?
> 
> EDIT:Could i start gluing up pieces for my body already?



Yes and technically no.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 29, 2013)

Randy said:


> Yes and technically no.


Good, and don't think i wont glue them at 12:01 sept. 1st
One last question, when do we start the threads , the day before, or could i start it now?


----------



## Just A Box (Aug 29, 2013)

How about parts I've got laying around from other scrapped guitars? For example, I've got a few factory pickups that were removed during a pickup upgrade. I've got a bridge from a First Act guitar that I got for free due to a broken neck (I've already got ideas for a home made one, though), as well as some pots and knobs.

If these are reclaimed parts salvaged from other guitars that I used only for spare parts, can I use them?


----------



## mcd (Aug 29, 2013)

ferret said:


> What? You're saying you won't believe I have ebony and koa trees in my back yard?


 
I actually do have Koa in my neighborhood...hmmmm maybe i should consider this


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2013)

I already have a build started that I'll probably post in the spirit of this, but I obviously can't enter it. This'll be fun!


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Good, and don't think i wont glue them at 12:01 sept. 1st
> One last question, when do we start the threads , the day before, or could i start it now?



Nothing wrong with starting a thread early, just that id advise everybody hold off progress updates until the official start of the competition in a couple days.



Just A Box said:


> How about parts I've got laying around from other scrapped guitars? For example, I've got a few factory pickups that were removed during a pickup upgrade. I've got a bridge from a First Act guitar that I got for free due to a broken neck (I've already got ideas for a home made one, though), as well as some pots and knobs.
> 
> If these are reclaimed parts salvaged from other guitars that I used only for spare parts, can I use them?



Yeah, that's absolutely fine. Bridge and electronics are entirely fair game, so reclaimed bits of both is even better. Good luck!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Aug 30, 2013)

Randy,

I have made guitars for customers in the past, and intend to continue to do so in the future. I would still love to participate in this competition. Can I do so in a non-competitive fashion?


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2013)

Sure! Like you said, it'd have to be in a 'non-competitive capacity' but yeah, the more the merrier.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Aug 30, 2013)

Randy said:


> Sure! Like you said, it'd have to be in a 'non-competitive capacity' but yeah, the more the merrier.



Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 30, 2013)

Randy said:


> Nothing wrong with starting a thread early, just that id advise everybody hold off progress updates until the official start of the competition in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's absolutely fine. Bridge and electronics are entirely fair game, so reclaimed bits of both is even better. Good luck!



so if i had a floyd rose out of an old ibanez, it would be fair game?


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I was planning on making up some bodies with 2x4's for my build. 

To be truthful I was only going to do that for the cheap practice before routing and cutting into quality mahogany and walnut.

I think I may have to do this now.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...xjoshxxs-2013-home-depot-challenge-build.html


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaaaand, GO!



XxJoshxX said:


> so if i had a floyd rose out of an old ibanez, it would be fair game?



Yes, bridges are totally fair game. The only reason they're not listed expicitly in the rules is because the other items mentioned would be near impossible to build from scratch (ie volume pots and tuners) but a DIY bridge is not much of a stretch.

But yeah, short answer is yes it is fair to use a new or used/reclaimed bridge on this project.


----------



## Just A Box (Sep 1, 2013)

I expected people to be chomping at the bit to get in on this. I was sure I'd wake up and find a half dozen new threads started. I'm definitely in, but I'm not posting a thread until later, after I head to Home Depot and Lowe's and verify I can perhaps pull of what I'm planning. Kinda aiming pathetically high, so as to make the thread more fun and the "Thrill of victory and the agony of defeat" even sweeter. 

My entry will be in by days end...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

Just A Box said:


> I expected people to be chomping at the bit to get in on this. I was sure I'd wake up and find a half dozen new threads started. I'm definitely in, but I'm not posting a thread until later, after I head to Home Depot and Lowe's and verify I can perhaps pull of what I'm planning. Kinda aiming pathetically high, so as to make the thread more fun and the "Thrill of victory and the agony of defeat" even sweeter.
> 
> My entry will be in by days end...



Yeah, i expected a couple more, but im still alone.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/248079-home-depot-build-challenge-v2-rv-ff8.html


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-home-depot-build-challenge-2013-warlute.html


----------



## Just A Box (Sep 1, 2013)

$100 Boden CL7


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank god this finally happening!

Not sure if I'll compete. I have a lot if shit going on AH SCREW IT IM GONNA DOMINATE!!!


----------



## monte0930 (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ot-build-challenge-2013-prs-pieced-scrap.html


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2013)

Great job so far, fellas! 

As a reminder to anybody reading this, you're free to join the competition anytime between the start date and the ending date (November 30th), so even if you sign up on November 29th, you're still in the running so long as you finish is by the deadline.


----------



## AndrewG716 (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's mine

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/248172-home-depot-build-andrewg716.html


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 4, 2013)

Let's do iiiiiiit. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...t-build-challenge-2013-im-losing-my-head.html


----------



## tommychains (Sep 6, 2013)

Just a few questions before I put thought to action;

1. I have seymour duncan pickups out of an old guitar I worked on years ago, but ended up not being completed. I installed them but ended up taking them out later. Since they ARE aftermarket and not stock in that guitar, am I not allowed to use them?

2. Since some parts of the guitar (pots, switches, truss rods, etc) cannot really be substituted, can I still buy these from specific places besides home depot? 

3. Can I recycle tuning pegs from other guitars?


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2013)

tommychains said:


> Just a few questions before I put thought to action;
> 
> 1. I have seymour duncan pickups out of an old guitar I worked on years ago, but ended up not being completed. I installed them but ended up taking them out later. Since they ARE aftermarket and not stock in that guitar, am I not allowed to use them?
> 
> ...



Yes to all three questions.


----------



## tommychains (Sep 6, 2013)

Randy said:


> Yes to all three questions.



Thanks randy!

I'll let you in on the plan with 3 words.

Headless, fretless, carved.


----------



## pondman (Sep 7, 2013)

Thinking of having a go at this. Is it ok to use an old washing machine  ?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 7, 2013)

pondman said:


> Thinking of having a go at this. Is it ok to use an old washing machine  ?


well, we might as well quit now
EDIT:If I finish early enough, can i enter a second time?


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 8, 2013)

pondman said:


> Thinking of having a go at this. Is it ok to use an old washing machine  ?



washing machine....? i'm scurred.


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2013)

pondman said:


> Thinking of having a go at this. Is it ok to use an old washing machine  ?



Yes. Oh yes.



XxJoshxX said:


> If I finish early enough, can i enter a second time?



Yeah, but only one official entry per member, so you'll have to decide which one you want to put into the actual poll at the end.


----------



## Drakhen (Sep 10, 2013)

If I machined my own bridge and/or tuners from aluminum or brass bar stock sourced from Home Depot or Ace, would that be considered acceptable and not count against the budget (aside from materials cost, of course)?


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2013)

Totally!


----------



## sage (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok. I'm in. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...g-gas-inexpensive-way-i-hope.html#post3725011


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2013)

*One month down, two to go!*


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 5, 2013)

Anybody else?


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2013)

As a reminder, remember you need to post in here or at least PM me to notify me that you're participating in this contest. It's too confusing to just watch the subforum for any threads that pop up.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 28, 2013)

Just for clarification for those who haven't finished yet, are you allowed to work on the 30th, or is tomorrow the last day to work?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 29, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Just for clarification for those who haven't finished yet, are you allowed to work on the 30th, or is tomorrow the last day to work?



I hope so, I don't have much time during the week due to working.
I plan to get the rest done on Saturday. I've only got 4-5hrs after work today to get some done, which will probably be the bridge and string anchor.

Hoping to do pickup and cavity routing then oiling on Saturday and be done for December 1st.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2013)

11:59p tomorrow.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to update this today. Spent all day shopping. 

Anyway, the official voting thread will go up tomorrow. In the meantime, thanks to everybody for their participation!


----------

